# Total T3 vs. FreeT3



## Dave J (Jun 26, 2010)

Hello:

Can you explain the difference between Total T3 and Free T3.

Which is the important T3 reading.........???

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Dave J said:


> Hello:
> 
> Can you explain the difference between Total T3 and Free T3.
> 
> ...


Total is bound and unbound hormone and sometimes even rT3 (reverse.)

Free is unbound hormone available for cellular uptake. This is your active hormone which supplies you w/energy and good health physically as well as mentally.

Here is some 101 stuff on understanding thyroid labs............

Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto


----------

